# The Busy Bees Coffee Van! Coffee With Ease?!?!



## WorkerBee (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi All!

Just thought I'd post a quick pick of our new coffee van!

Weve had her for a month now getting her up to scratch ready for her first outing this week!

Both the wife and I work full time but are going to use the van in our spare time and holidays to gage how busy our pitch is before looking to employ or partner up with somebody...

We have the sole rights to a train station in Somerset that we hope will provide enough income to pay a wage and a return for the van, enough to buy another in 6 months time....(BIG HOPE....) we will see....

We are using top quality local milk and locally roasted coffee that has been roasted for us (I also run a rather large independant supermarket that has a great cafe so I know a little bit....) whilst we will be selling sandwiches from an aritsan local baker as well as morning goods!

We are hoping to take someone on or find someone to run the van Mon to Fri 6am - 2.30pm to start with....(hopefully they will have the same keen ethics that is found on this board!)

Any way enough for now, I have to go and quality control my afternoon shot in the cafe!

Nice to meet you all, look forward to "chating" soon....

WorkerBee


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK and thanks for sharing your setup

Pleae keep us posted wit progress as you start to trade


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Very interesting - hope it goes to plan.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Which train station in Somerset? I'm in Dorset on the Borders of Dorset/Wiltshire/Somerset


----------



## WorkerBee (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks all!

Sandykt, Templecombe. Where are you?

Anybody got an idea where I can get a leisure battery this time of night? I can't believe it, all ready to go, all packed, thought I'd just top up my battery and the bloody things died on me! 9.5v and the thing won't charge!

So much for the 6am start tomorrow!

Grrrrr....


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Shaftesbury!!


----------



## WorkerBee (Jan 22, 2011)

Evening all!

Back after a day at the train station.....

Lots of interest.... Lots of interest!

Grand total of £30..... Were going to start 6am on Monday, our last day off work to judge interest but we are thinking we need to find somebody to help us work the van!

Sandykt... Free coffee when your next down this way! You can give us a few tips if you like!


----------

